# Evolution grand piano for kontakt (update now available!)



## gregjazz (Jan 10, 2013)

In collaboration with Rosewood Recording Company, Orange Tree Samples is proud to announce *Evolution Rosewood Grand*, an extensively-sampled Yamaha C7 grand piano sample library.

*Evolution Rosewood Grand* has a beautiful tone and accurate response right out of the box, capable of playing everything from hard-hitting rock to soft ballads. Backed by powerful scripting, *Evolution Rosewood Grand* includes rich sympathetic resonance, advanced pedal techniques (re-pedaling, half-pedaling), and modeled damper motion for realistic re-attacks. *Evolution Rosewood Grand* has 12 dynamic layers and 2x round-robin.




Its interface allows you to customize the velocity response curve to suit your preferences as well as set the soft polyphony limit for intelligent voice conservation. The interface also lets you fine-tune elements such as the release volume, hammer release volume, pedal noises, as well as the damper pedal ambience level. To top it off, *Evolution Rosewood Grand* includes a high-quality EQ, compressor, and reverb--all conveniently built into the library's interface.

*Teaser video:* http://youtu.be/N2a2WpMHLkA

*MP3 audio:* http://orangetreesamples.com/audio/ERG_Promo_Song.mp3

*Audio demos:*
Audio Demo #1: Sunny Side Up
Audio Demo #2: Cloud Gazers
Audio Demo #3: Miss Rose Wood (Charlotte Partt)
Audio Demo #4: Think Inside The Box

*Format:*
Due to the extensive scripting, this sample library is available in Kontakt 4+ format only. It requires the full retail version of Kontakt, so it is not compatible with the free Kontakt Player.

Visit the product page here: Evolution Rosewood Grand piano sample library for Kontakt

Or you can http://www.orangetreesamples.com/cart.php?act=cart&productCode=EVOK10 (click here to order Evolution Rosewood Grand directly)


----------



## dannthr (Jan 10, 2013)

Very nice, congratulations on the impending release!


----------



## gregjazz (Jan 16, 2013)

Here's the first mini tech demo, showing the sympathetic resonance! I'll be posting another demo tomorrow, so stay tuned for that as well.

http://youtu.be/xgaA8tW2FXY


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Jan 17, 2013)

It has an amazing sound, definitely.

But I am a bit tired of Yamaha C7s.
All modern/well sampled libraries are sampling the C7 only.

Only Synthogy has a good Steinway but I wanted a better take on that one.
Will you think about sampling a Steinway, Greg?


----------



## gregjazz (Jan 17, 2013)

Pedro Camacho @ Thu Jan 17 said:


> Only Synthogy has a good Steinway but I wanted a better take on that one.
> Will you think about sampling a Steinway, Greg?


I'd love to sample a Steinway, but then again, it'd be great to sample a Mason & Hamlin as well--so many great pianos out there to sample!

Here's another mini tech demo of Evolution Rosewood Grand--this one focuses on the sustain pedal features: http://youtu.be/6b9fMIISnkU


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: Upcoming Piano Library for KONTAKT from Orange Tree Samples*

Great job!

Are there multiple mic's available?
Also, how big of a room was it recorded in?

o-[][]-o


----------



## artinro (Jan 17, 2013)

gregjazz @ Thu Jan 17 said:


> it'd be great to sample a Mason & Hamlin



+1. A Mason & Hamlin would be outstanding. Please consider that too, Greg.


----------



## gregjazz (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: Upcoming Piano Library for KONTAKT from Orange Tree Samples*



jamwerks @ Thu Jan 17 said:


> Are there multiple mic's available?


It's a single mixdown, so the tone is pre-mixed and ready to load and play. However, we're thinking about exporting the mic signals separately for an extended version where you can mix them in the interface.



jamwerks @ Thu Jan 17 said:


> Also, how big of a room was it recorded in?


Here's a picture--that should give you the best idea:
http://www.orangetreesamples.com/images/pianoroom.png


----------



## George Caplan (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: Upcoming Piano Library for KONTAKT from Orange Tree Samples*

it sound good and rocky.


----------



## Eric (Jan 17, 2013)

I'd love to sample a Steinway, but then again, it'd be great to sample a Mason & Hamlin as well--so many great pianos out there to sample!

+1 for Mason & Hamlin. They make absolutely wonderful sounding and versatile pianos.


----------



## gregjazz (Jan 18, 2013)

Here's the last tech video demo for Evolution Rosewood Grand, showing what a difference the modeled damper motion makes. Exactly two weeks until release! http://youtu.be/59x3cPZ7-lU


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 18, 2013)

Pedro Camacho @ Thu Jan 17 said:


> It has an amazing sound, definitely.
> 
> But I am a bit tired of Yamaha C7s.
> All modern/well sampled libraries are sampling the C7 only.
> ...



QL Pianos has a terrific Steinway. 

Much to my friend Mike Lang's chagrin, as he disagrees with me violently, my favorite piano I have ever was Chick Corea's Bosendorfer at Mad Hatter Studios.

That said, this C7 sounds terrific, Greg.


----------



## quantum7 (Jan 19, 2013)

I am also tired of the C7.....but then again I've not heard a C7 sample lib that I've liked. Even my favorite EWQL piano's C7 is under-whelming. Maybe Orange Tree will change my mind.


----------



## gregjazz (Jan 23, 2013)

Only 9 days until the release of Evolution Rosewood Grand! Here's a video walkthrough of the library's interface. http://youtu.be/WrasJx69EWU


----------



## gregjazz (Jan 31, 2013)

Evolution Rosewood Grand is now available! Here's the product page: http://www.orangetreesamples.com/evolution-rosewood-grand


----------



## Blakus (Jan 31, 2013)

Sounds fantastic Greg! Congratulations, will most likely pick this up soon.


----------



## HDJK (Feb 1, 2013)

EastWest Lurker @ Fri Jan 18 said:


> ..
> 
> Much to my friend Mike Lang's chagrin, as he disagrees with me violently, my favorite piano I have ever was Chick Corea's Bosendorfer at Mad Hatter Studios.
> ...



Funny you would mention this, I used to intern at Mad Hatter Studios and yes, that piano sounds terrific :D 

As for the EGP, very nice!


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Evolution Grand Piano for KONTAKT from Orange Tree Samples (NOW AVAILABLE)*

It's a job well done, and 1 step ahead of others. Impressed.Somehow the new features didn't show through in the demo videos but more so in context in the music demos, that was something else. In particular Sunny side up. Very good, it's a long time I've heard a real song with charm and character as a demo for samples like that. So refreshing, and a nice break from all this epic shi* You can really hear the livelyness of the piano and the realism. That song really shows the character of the piano.

One thing I don't like has nothing to do with the product though, but with the fact that this is a grand piano. I'm used to playing Yamaha U1 upright, which feels stronger and not so "weak". And I agree with Pedro, but I'm tired of grand pianos all together :D But the "weakness" of this might be a personal desire for a close mic perhaps. 
I'd like to see a piano sampled with characteristics of both upright and grand. The Yamaha YUS1 for instance. 
Since there's so much interest in film music it's always a grand piano people talk about. Think the upright has been a little underestimated.


----------



## Gusfmm (Feb 1, 2013)

Greg,

"Miss Rose Wood" has some compression/(EQ)/tape processing going on, right? Was that done inside Kontakt (built into the Evolution interface) or outside plugs?


----------



## gregjazz (Feb 5, 2013)

Gusfmm @ Fri Feb 01 said:


> "Miss Rose Wood" has some compression/(EQ)/tape processing going on, right? Was that done inside Kontakt (built into the Evolution interface) or outside plugs?


Charlotte Partt (the composer) told me that she used no external plugins, and no EQ/compression/limiting. She just played it live, and then ended up reducing the velocities of the notes. So what you're hearing is the piano being played very quietly (which is why the hammer noises and pedal noises are more audible).

Also, I just added a new demo by Ben Rawles, in a more cinematic style:

http://www.orangetreesamples.com/audio/ ... Choice.mp3


----------



## renegade (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Evolution Grand Piano for KONTAKT from Orange Tree Samples (NOW AVAILABLE)*

https://soundcloud.com/rene-gade/sets/piano

(how do you get the player to show when you post soundcloud stuff?)

my piano playing is a little rusty...just thought this fine instrument deserved a little bump 
Really enjoyable to play once you have found the right settings for the piano

Added a little compression + reverb

EDIT:

[flash width=500 height=100 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/rene-gade/stella-by-starlight[/flash]


----------



## gregjazz (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow, that's an incredible rendition of Stella. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gregjazz (May 22, 2013)

We just released an update for Evolution Rosewood Grand--here's what's new:

- Doubled the audio content (it's over 13.7 GB now!) with the addition of separate mic perspectives.
- Completely re-processed samples with cleaner denoising.
- Added sostenuto pedal support (MIDI CC#66).
- More factory presets for additional instant piano tones.

There is also a new $40 OFF competitive crossgrade discount available for Evolution Rosewood Grand. If you own a competing piano sample library, you can now access this bonus discount. See this page for more information: http://www.orangetreesamples.com/kontakt-evolution-rosewood-grand-crossgrade-discount


----------



## Eric (May 23, 2013)

Greg, thank you very much for this update! Having the mic blend option allowed me to really dial in my sound - almost felt like I got a new free VI today. Even my wife commented from the other room that the piano sounded "beautiful".

One question if I may... my samples folder is weighing in at just under 7 GB, which is pretty far under the 13+ GB you've mentioned here. Did I make a mistake by deleting my old folder? Should they have been combined? Or is it just a compressed / uncompressed deal? Definitely doesn't sound to me like I'm missing anything, but I'd like to get the most out of the library if it turns out I am missing content. I'm also remembering as I write this that I neglected to read the installation instructions in the manual, and just went for it, so please forgive my potential for ignorance here.

Thanks again, loving this library!


----------



## gregjazz (May 23, 2013)

Eric @ Thu May 23 said:


> Or is it just a compressed / uncompressed deal?


That's it exactly--although there are over 13.7 GB of samples, they're compressed down to around 6.4 GB using Kontakt's lossless NCW sample format.

Glad you're enjoying the piano library!


----------

